# Mouse Sleep Schedule- Training mice to be crepuscular



## Milo &amp; Otis

I have been trying to train my mice to get on a different sleeping schedule, and it's working!
How To:
1. Wake up your mice in the politest way possible
2. Practice training, and reward them when they are being awake and active with treats
3. Make sure they aren't stressed, don't pick them up
4. Wake them every morning and night
5. Reward sleeping during the night

So far my mice have been very active during the day, and more tired during the night.
I've been doing this for about 10 days now, and it's working amazingly well!


----------



## fancy-mouse-for-life

Thanks for sharing!  
I've been thinking about doing the same thing for my mice because my boyfriend can't stand the sound of them running on their wheels at night.


----------



## Laigaie

How very interesting! I'd been taught that mice are naturally crepuscular, but mine all seem to be on their own individual schedules.


----------



## Milo &amp; Otis

Yes, mice can just decide to be crepuscular by themselves,
but I'm trying to make my nocturnal mice more active during the day, so I don't have to be nocturnal too :lol: 
Working well so far, I decided to pull my curtains in during the day, and it's improving the process


----------



## Amtma Mousery

Life-time insomniac here. I am quite happy with my mice's sleep and wake schedule.

Thanks though...


----------



## Viverrinae

I have only had my mice for a short time and only one of them seems to not have adjusted to my schedule, the other two are either really quiet or sleeping through the night while one of them who is in a different cage so I know its her for sure, is on the wheel all night long despite play and hold and training time during the day lol. This one also does a lot of jumping, she is just more high energy I guess.


----------

